# Community > Clubs >  Napier Branch - NZDA

## SIKAHUNTER

Come along, everyone welcome.  Regular club trips, range shoots, competitions, guest speakers.  

Meetings are on the last Monday of each month @ 7:30PM

You can find us at 29 Thorn Place, Onekawa.

Website: NZDA Napier | NZDA Napier

Follow us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/napiernzda

Map:

----------


## Neckshot

You guys want a Gong shoot Comp Against Ruahine Branch? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> You guys want a Gong shoot Comp Against Ruahine Branch?


Throwing knives? :Psmiley: 

Count Hastings in

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> You guys want a Gong shoot Comp Against Ruahine Branch?


We should organize something

----------


## Neckshot

Yes we will .

----------


## marky123

yes!!!!

----------


## andyanimal31

hey you Hawkes bay guys don't forget the annual Tauruarau shoot  coming up with the added comp of rifles with no scopes eg lever actions not those flash harry comp set ups.
I just checked the dates and its the 3rd and 4th of November with main shoot on the Sunday
Camping has been arranged again with a good night getting ka splatted around the fire on the cards
See ya there

----------


## P38

> Throwing knives?
> 
> Count Hastings in


hahahaha

and Telling Bullsh*t count Napier in.  :Wink:

----------


## P38

> You guys want a Gong shoot Comp Against Ruahine Branch?


I'm in ................... as long as I can bloody see the gongs without the use of the Hubble telescope  :Wink:

----------


## P38

> hey you Hawkes bay guys don't forget the annual Tauruarau shoot  coming up with the added comp of rifles with no scopes eg lever actions not those flash harry comp set ups.
> I just checked the dates and its the 3rd and 4th of November with main shoot on the Sunday
> Camping has been arranged again with a good night getting ka splatted around the fire on the cards
> See ya there


Andy 

I'll be there.

We want *OUR* Trophy back.  :Wink: 

I like the idea of an open sight match too.

I'll shoot my 25-20 again. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## sakokid

hey sika hunter.. bit from pirongia to hastings but may be able to tag along on club hunts? I am a nzda member

----------


## andyanimal31

Sounds good, always a great weekend to catch up get crosseyed and fire some bombs.
Might have to go and do some long range rock shooting on sat if theres any body keen
See ya there! And we will see about the cup!


> Andy 
> 
> I'll be there.
> 
> We want *OUR* Trophy back. 
> 
> I like the idea of an open sight match too.
> 
> I'll shoot my 25-20 again. 
> ...

----------


## kiwijames

> Andy 
> 
> I'll be there.
> 
> We want *OUR* Trophy back. 
> 
> I like the idea of an open sight match too.
> 
> I'll shoot my 25-20 again. 
> ...


I will crack the whip on Rob Undie's to bring the cup back on the right side of the range. Was hard today in the wind shooting for the E Richards cup.

Now I have a good excuse to buy a 44-40 as well.

----------


## P38

> I will crack the whip on Rob Undie's to bring the cup back on the right side of the range. Was hard today in the wind shooting for the E Richards cup.
> 
> Now I have a good excuse to buy a 44-40 as well.


Hahahaha

Did you really need an excuse James?

Robs got a good eye and has always shot well for us.

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> hey you Hawkes bay guys don't forget the annual Tauruarau shoot  coming up with the added comp of rifles with no scopes eg lever actions not those flash harry comp set ups.
> I just checked the dates and its the 3rd and 4th of November with main shoot on the Sunday
> Camping has been arranged again with a good night getting ka splatted around the fire on the cards
> See ya there


Date changed to *November 10th* because of road closure for Targa Rally going over Napier-Taihape on the Sunday (3rd).

----------


## andyanimal31

Yep I was going to post that up so well done.hope we get a good turn out!

----------


## andyanimal31

D day tommorow.come on you lot looks like a good day for the shoot.co e tonight and come enjoy a fire and the taihape hawkesbay pre shoot drinking comp.see ya at the tauruarau!

----------


## P38

I'll be there Andy.

Hope you guys have polished up our cup for us  :Wink: 

Looking forward to the open sight comp too. 

see you there.

cheers
Pete

----------


## andyanimal31

A bit sad you missed the prize giving pete as we would of let you have a fondle of the trophy before it came back to Taihape! What a day topped of with barbi and a couple of cold ones.

----------


## P38

> A bit sad you missed the prize giving pete as we would of let you have a fondle of the trophy before it came back to Taihape! What a day topped of with barbi and a couple of cold ones.


I didn't miss the prize giving Andy.

It was just the prize wasn't heading our way at the end of the day.  :Oh Noes: 

What an awesome day!

The Taihape crew shot well and deserved the win.  :Thumbsup: 

I enjoyed the open sight comp too. 

Looking forward to next years battle.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## andyanimal31

All good.will see ya next year!

----------


## petree

> Come along, everyone welcome.  Regular club trips, range shoots, competitions, guest speakers.  
> 
> Meetings are on the last Monday of each month @ 7:30PM
> 
> You can find us at 29 Thorn Place, Onekawa.
> 
> Website: NZDA Napier | NZDA Napier
> 
> Follow us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/napiernzda
> ...


We just turn up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> We just turn up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Petree

Yep Just turn and say G'day  :Have A Nice Day: 

Every ones welcome  :Wink: 

Bring a $ for the raffle if you like.

Next meeting is Monday 26th May @ 7:30pm

See you there. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## petree

> Petree
> 
> Yep Just turn and say G'day 
> 
> Every ones welcome 
> 
> Bring a $ for the raffle if you like.
> 
> Next meeting is Monday 26th May @ 7:30pm
> ...


Sounds good will be there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

So are you guys able to acommodate and help someone who wants to get into hunting but has no experience in the NZ bush?

----------


## GWH

> So are you guys able to acommodate and help someone who wants to get into hunting but has no experience in the NZ bush?


Definitely mate, come along, meet some others and go from there, pm me a day or two before the next club night so i can keep a look out for you.

----------


## P38

> So are you guys able to acommodate and help someone who wants to get into hunting but has no experience in the NZ bush?


Keltic Kiwi 

Come along to our next meeting and meet the guys.

We have regular Range days and organised Hunts which your most welcome to attend.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kawekakid

I might come to the meeting you never know I might find somewhere to hunt

----------


## P38

> I might come to the meeting you never know I might find somewhere to hunt


Kaweka Kid

Turn up and I promise to give you the co-ords to my very best hunting spot.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## kawekakid

Cheers Pete and thank you, but more likely to help you.

----------


## P38

> Cheers Pete and thank you, but more likely to help you.


Kawekakid

I can always use some help  :Have A Nice Day:  ............... Mostly with the carry  :Wink: 

But any help is always appreciated.  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## MSTA57

Hey. 
Is there a range that can be used through the club?
If so what are the distances?

----------


## Kooza

We have regular shoots (4 a year) at a range , up to 200 yards I think

----------


## Kooza

This months meeting info, next Monday

----------

